# So what can I do with this old c-band dish?



## cowman

Just moved into a new place and there's a large... maybe 10' dish out here. It's pretty old, covered in mildew and generally crusty looking but the pole/frame seem solid and so does the dish. There's an LNB on it and it has the motor to move the dish still installed. There's also a ribbon cable in place that runs from the dish into my house... someone clipped the two coax lines and spliced in a connection for a directv dish(which they bolted to the c-band dish). 

So it looks like hypothetically if everything out there still works I could remove the directv dish, get some crimpers and hook the old LNB back up then all I'd need is a receiver to plug in & go.  

The question is what sort of receiver would I need? It would seem everything is digital now, I see a lot of FTA receivers out there but none of them seem to have connections on the back for the wires to run the positioning motor. I assume these are more targeted towards the smaller directv type dishes but maybe not. I'm pretty knowledgeable with electronics but haven't really messed with satellite stuff. 

If it makes a difference I'm not really looking for anything specific just kinda of think this is neat and most of it is already there so why not play with it?


----------



## P Smith

I made my own box, transformer down to 40VAC, diode bridge, a capacitor, a push button and a switch for reverse. The acutator usually feed by 36VDC, polarity is a direction. 
Receiver is need to be DVB-S2 MPEG4, free channels you'll find at lyngsat dot com


----------



## Rickt1962

This site doesn't help in the C-band department. You are lucky to have a nice 10' dish !!! A lot of people trashed them only to find out C-Band will NEVER go away since all Network and Cable channels use it. They still need the large dish because of the weather and distance from coast to coast.

Also google PowerVu with other searches on Satellite websites.

You can get a controller for the dish motor
You might also want to change the feed horn from C-band to C-band/ku lnbf the only draw back is they only have 1 tv output. You can get c-band lnb with quad output and also a KU band lnb with quad output but they don't make one that has both

This is the site that helps with FTA =http://legalfreetoair.com/index.php

Nice list of Free TV channels http://www.richtv.net/cbandchannellist.html


----------

